# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Shkatërrohet rrjeti i kokainës, drejtohej nga nipi i Enver Hoxhës

## Albo

*Elbasan, shkatërrohet laboratori i drogës, kapen 100 kg kokainë* 

ELBASAN - Një operacion ndërkombëtar me përfshirjen e Policisë së Shtetit, INTERPOL-it dhe EUROPOL-it ka çuar në shkatërrimin e një laboratori droge ditën e sotme në Fushë-Labinot të Elbasanit, ku janë sekuestruar mbi 100 kg lëndë narkotike e llojit kokainë, ndërsa janë vënë në pranga 8 persona.

Nga të dhënat paraprake bëhet e ditur se të arrestuar janë disa shtetas shqiptarë dhe të huaj, mes të cilëve një shtetas turk dhe një kolumbian, ndërsa nuk dihet ende identiteti i tyre.

Mësohet se laboratori i drogës gjendje brenda një ish-reparti ushtarak të braktisur që në vitet 1997, në zonën e Fushë-Labinotit, dhe ku operonte një firmë e cila grumbullonte bimë medicinale. Burime nga policia e shtetit bëjnë të ditura për A1 Report se këto bimë, të cilat vinin nga vendet e Amerikës Latine, më pas përpunoheshin dhe sasia kokainës e nxjerrë nga kjo përdorej për tu eksportuar jashtë vendit.  Sipas hetimeve paraprake dyshohet se destinacioni i kokainës ishte Evropa.

Po të njëjtat burime saktësojnë se sinjalizimi për këtë laborator droge është dhënë nga ana e autoriteteve gjermane ndërsa i gjithë operacioni i zbulimit të këtij laboratori droge është bërë i mundur falë hetimeve prej të paktën 6 muajsh të kryera nga ana e INTERPOL dhe EUROPOL. Ndërkohë operacioni për shkatërrimin e tij mësohet se është kryer nga ana e policisë gjermane, ndërsa dyshohet se mes të arrestuarve të mund të ketë edhe shtetas gjermanë.

Ndërkaq, vijon hetimi për zbulimin e rrjetit të trafikut dhe të personave të tjerë të përfshirë, pasi mësohet se priten edhe arrestime të tjera.

Në vendin e ngjarjes janë forca të shumta policie, ku po bëhen analiza për të kryer investigime lidhur me sasinë e drogës e cila është zbuluar në këtë laborator droge në Fushë-Labinot.

Shqiptarja

----------


## Qyfyre

Bravo policia. Kur u jep bonuse ne fund te vitit, fillojne e punojne keta me zell te madh

----------


## Albo

> Bravo policia. Kur u jep bonuse ne fund te vitit, fillojne e punojne keta me zell te madh


O Qyfyre, i lexon lajmet ti, apo lexon vetem tituj? Ja kujt i takojne meritat:

_Po të njëjtat burime saktësojnë se sinjalizimi për këtë laborator droge është dhënë nga ana e autoriteteve gjermane ndërsa i gjithë operacioni i zbulimit të këtij laboratori droge është bërë i mundur falë hetimeve prej të paktën 6 muajsh të kryera nga ana e INTERPOL dhe EUROPOL. Ndërkohë operacioni për shkatërrimin e tij mësohet se është kryer nga ana e policisë gjermane, ndërsa dyshohet se mes të arrestuarve të mund të ketë edhe shtetas gjermanë._

Nje pyetje kisha une: Po mire keta trafikantet e kokaines valle, kaq trima jane sa nuk i ze frika fare nga Policet e Qeverise se Rilindjes? Ne qytetareve na ka hyre frika ne palce nga Qeveria e Policia, kurse keta trafikantet e droges, vijne e hapin laboratore nen hunden e Qeverise e Policise!

E po kjo pike e zeze!  Edhe kokainen kishim mangut...

Albo

----------


## Qyfyre

E lexova shume mire. Do kete ndonje gabim artikulli se dhe thote qe mori policia jone pjese ne aksion, por dhe s'ka bere asgje.

Turp qe PD la kete fabrike kokaine te hapej ne 2012. Por shyqyr qe kemi PS qe po i kap nje nga nje drogaxhinjte.

----------


## Albo

*Zbulohet një laborator kokaine në Elbasan, arrestohen 6 shqiptarë, 1 portorikan dhe 1 kolumbian*

ELBASAN – Zbulohet në Fushë Labinot të Elbasanit një laborator droge, ku përpunohej kokainë e destinuar për tregjet evropiane. Në kuadër të një operacioni të gjerë të Policisë së Shtetit, në bashkëpunim me polici të vendeve të Amerikës Latine, INTERPOL dhe EUROPOL, është bërë i mundur sekuestrimi i një sasie të konsiderueshme lëndë narkotike dhe arrestimi i 8 personave, mes të cilëve 6 shqiptarë, një shtetas portorikan dhe një kolumbian, identiteti i të cilëve nuk bëhet i ditur.

Operacioni ndërkombëtar po vijon ende në disa qytete të vendit, për kapjen e personave të tjerë të përfshirë në trafikun e drogës, ndërkohë që mësohet se hetimet kishin nisur prej 6 muajsh. Ndërkohë në Fushë-Labinot kanë mbërritur prokurorë të Krimeve të Rënda, si dhe vetë drejtori i Policisë së Shtetit, Artan Didi.

(er.nu/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*FOTO+VIDEO Zbulohet një laborator kokaine e heroine në Elbasan, arrestohen 6 shqiptarë dhe 2 kolumbianë*



ELBASAN – Zbulohet në Xibrakë të Elbasanit një laborator droge, ku përpunohej kokainë dhe heroinë, e destinuar për tregjet evropiane. Në kuadër të një operacioni të gjerë të Policisë së Shtetit, në bashkëpunim me INTERPOL dhe EUROPOL, është bërë i mundur sekuestrimi i një sasie të konsiderueshme lëndë narkotike dhe arrestimi i 8 personave, mes të cilëve 6 shqiptarë dhe dy shtetas kolumbianë, identiteti i të cilëve nuk bëhet i ditur.




Operacioni i policisë po vijon ende në Elbasan, Tiranë dhe Durrës, për kapjen e personave të tjerë të përfshirë në trafikun e drogës, ndërkohë që mësohet se hetimet kishin nisur prej 6 muajsh. Ndërkohë në vendin ku u zbulua laboratori i drogës kanë mbërritur prokurorë të Krimeve të Rënda, si dhe vetë drejtori i Policisë së Shtetit, Artan Didi.

(er.nu/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Qyfyre

Bravo dhe drejtori qe eshte i pari ne luften kunder droges, ne krye te policeve te tij

----------


## Albo

*Shkatërrohet laboratori i kokainës më i madh në Ballkan, 8 në pranga*

ELBASAN - Shkatërrohet laboratori i kokainës më i madh në Ballkan, në të cilin punonin shqiptarë dhe shtetas të huaj. Operacioni ndërkombëtar në të cilin u përfshi Policia e Shtetit, INTERPOL-i dhe EUROPOL-i, bëri të mundur zbulimin e laboratorit në Fushë-Labinot të Elbasanit, ku u sekuestruan mbi 100 kg lëndë narkotike e llojit kokainë, ndërsa përfunduan në pranga 8 persona. Sipas policisë, u arrestuan gjashtë shtetas shqiptarë dhe dy shtetas kolumbianë, të cilët jetonin në Shqipëri në mënyrë të jashtëligjshme. Ndërkohë pritet arrestimi i shtetasve të tjerë, të cilët mendohet se bashkëpunonin me grupin e trafikimit të drogës.

*Të arrestuarit*

Pas superaksionit ndërkombëtarë, uniformat blu vunë në pranga 8 shtetas, mes të cilëve 2 kolumbianë. Policia bën të mundur identitetin e të arrestuarve, 4 prej të cilëve u kapën në flagrancë, ndërsa 4 të tjerë u arrestuan në operacione të ndara.

Shqiptarët e arrestuar:

Gentjan Gjonaj

Erjon Dalipi

Ilir Hyseni

Klemend Dalipi

Ermal Hoxha

Sajmir Batku

Dy kolumbianët e arrestuar:

Cezar Avila

Walver Morena

*Brenda laboratorit*

Një ish-repart ushtarak i braktisur që në vitin 1997 ishte kthyer tashmë nga trafikantët e drogës në një laborator. Mësohet se në të operonte një firmë, e cila grumbullonte bimë medicinale. Në laborator u zbuluan dhe u sekuestruan ndër të tjera 3 kg lëndë narkotike e përpunuar, 3 ton përzierës, shumë të konsiderueshme parash, armë zjarri, si dhe pajisje të posaçme për përpunimin e lëndëve narkotike.

*Destinacioni*

Sipas burimeve policore bimët vinin nga vendet e Amerikës Latine, ku më pas përpunoheshin në laborator dhe sasia e kokainës eksportohej jashtë vendit. Deri më tani është mësuar se destinacioni i drogës ishte Gjermania, Zvicra dhe Holanda, vendet e Evropës.

*Operacioni "Xibraku"*

Sinjalizimi për ekzistencën e këtij laboratori është dhënë nga ana e autoriteteve gjermane, ndërsa operacioni i zbulimit të tij u bë i mundur pas 6 muajsh hetime të kryera nga ana e INTERPOL-it dhe EUROPOL-it. Kontributin më të madh për shkatërrimin e bazës së përpunimit të lëndëve të forta narkotike e ka policia gjermane, ndërkohë që edhe pala kolumbiane ka kontribuar lidhur me identifikimin e saj duke bashkëpunuar.

Uniformat blu kapën në flagrancë dy shtetasit e huaj e dy shqiptarë në laborator, ndërkohë që arrestimi i personave të tjerë është kryer në Tiranë, Durrës dhe në Elbasan. Ndërkohë hetimet vijojnë për zbulimin e rrjetit të trafikut dhe të personave të tjerë të përfshirë, pasi mësohet se priten edhe arrestime të tjera. Në vendin e ngjarjes janë forca të shumta policie, ku po bëhen analiza për të kryer investigime lidhur me sasinë e drogës së zbuluar. Sipas burimeve nga Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda grupi kriminal ka investuar 20 mln euro pasuri të patundshme në qytete të ndryshme të Shqipërisë, të cilat mësohet se do të sekuestrohen.

Shekulli

----------


## Albo

*Elbasan, zbulohet laboratori i drogës, kapen 100 kg kokainë, mes 8 të arrestuarve 2 kolumbianë dhe nipi i Enver Hoxhës*

Elbasan-Një laborator i përpunimit të drogave të forta  është zbuluar mbrëmjen e 14 janarit rreth orës 18:30 në fshatin Xibrakë, në vendin e quajtur ish-Rezervat e Shtetit, ku është sekuestruar edhe një sasi prej 100 kilogram kokaine e përzierë, 4 kilogram kokaine e paster dhe 3 deri ne 4 ton perzieres.
Në pranga janë vënë disa persona, numri i të cilëve ende nuk është i qartë, por deri tani janë 8 emra, ku mes tyre është arrestuar në Tiranë kreu i grupit Sajmir Batku, nipi ish-diktatorit Enver Hoxha, Ermal Hoxha dhe dy shtetas kolumbianë.
Grupi kriminal, i përpunimit të drogës financonte shuma të mëdha parash në fushën e ndërtimit.


_(Në foto: I arrestuari Ermal Hoxha, nipi i ish-diktatorit Enver Hoxha)_

Ora News mëson emrat e të arresturave në Laboratorin e drogës në Elbasan.
Shtetasit shqiptarë të janë:
Gentian Gjonaj
Arian Dalipi
Ilir Hyseni
Klemend Dalipi nga Elbasani
Ermal Hoxha
Saimir Batku nga Tirana


Dy shtetasit kolumbianë janë:
Cesar Avila
Walther Moreno

Burime nga policia bëjnë të ditur se kreu i grupit kriminal është Sajmir Batku i cili u arrestua në Tiranë rreth orës 20:00 dhe në mjetin e tij u gjet 18 kilogram kokainë e pastër dhe 300 mijë euro.
Ky laborator, i cili ishte ndërtuar në një stallë për lopët konsiderohet si më i madhi në Ballkan.
Mësohet se operacioni i koduar “Xibraka” është zhvilluar  nga Policia e Shtetit në bashkëpunim me INTERPOL,  EUROPOL dhe policinë gjermane.
Po ashtu përveç sasisë së kokainës janë sekuestruar 10 mejete luksoze, një pistoletë, një armë zjarri tip shotgan, 6 mijë euro, 3 mijë dollarë dhe 120 aparatë celularë.
Në vendin e ngjarjes kanë mbërritur edhe drejtues më të  lartë të policisë se shtetit, ndërkohë që operacioni po vijon dhe është shtrirë në Tiranë, Elbasan, Durrës, Vlorë.

ORA NEWS

----------


## OPARI

SHqiperia eshte Kolimbia e Evropes

----------


## mia@

Bravo policise!

----------


## goldian

> Bravo policise!


prit se albo do marre vesh sa do rrije ne burg nipi i shokut Enver a do denohet pastaj do vije te beje komentin 

respekte edvin rames se po i merr para te gjithe

----------


## loni-loni

> prit se albo do marre vesh sa do rrije ne burg nipi i shokut Enver a do denohet pastaj do vije te beje komentin 
> 
> respekte edvin rames se po i merr para te gjithe


 
      Ne mos gaboj, ashte ajo qe kendon kangen "jam droge" e arrestuar!!

      Gjermoni ja ka fut bukur kyt rradhe,,,,,klyshave te kuq, gjeti momentin kur Ambasada e USA ishte e papergatitun

----------


## A.A

kjo histori ka bere median te heshte si peshku pa uje, por ka nxjerre Kryeministrin tone mburravec per te marre dafinat e suksesit te gatuar ne guzhinen gjermane:

Ermal Hoxha si bos e si ORTAK
me mafien e droges ne XIBRAK
mallin ka pas gadit per MERAK
gjermonit me ja cu DHURAT
po e kapi me presh POLICIA
se ndihmon dot me PARTIA
as Edvini, Likja dhe SALIJA
as Enveri dhe as NEXHMIJA
se keshtu mbaron HISTORIA
kur barkderri sngopet nga LAKMIA

----------

DiGiT@LiFE (20-01-2015),SERAFIM DILO (15-01-2015)

----------


## benseven11

> *Elbasan, zbulohet laboratori i drogës, kapen 100 kg kokainë, mes 8 të arrestuarve 2 kolumbianë dhe nipi i Enver Hoxhës*
> 
> Elbasan-Një laborator i përpunimit të drogave të forta  është zbuluar mbrëmjen e 14 janarit rreth orës 18:30 në fshatin Xibrakë, në vendin e quajtur ish-Rezervat e Shtetit, ku është sekuestruar edhe një sasi prej 100 kilogram kokaine e përzierë, 4 kilogram kokaine e paster dhe 3 deri ne 4 ton perzieres.
> Në pranga janë vënë disa persona, numri i të cilëve ende nuk është i qartë, por deri tani janë 8 emra, ku mes tyre është arrestuar në Tiranë kreu i grupit Sajmir Batku, nipi ish-diktatorit Enver Hoxha, Ermal Hoxha dhe dy shtetas kolumbianë.
> Grupi kriminal, i përpunimit të drogës financonte shuma të mëdha parash në fushën e ndërtimit.
> 
> 
> _(Në foto: I arrestuari Ermal Hoxha, nipi i ish-diktatorit Enver Hoxha)_
> 
> ...


Nuk ka vlere aq shume droga e kapur se sa 120 celulare te kapur
120 celulare jane nje thesar i vertete  per policine.Nga celularet do zbulohet komplet rrjeti.
Do zbulohen emrat dhe komplet bisedat telefonike,thesar per hetusine gjithashtu.
Nga telefonat do zbulohen te gjithe personat qe jane ne grup dhe merren me tregeti,
do zbulohen adresat e shtepive,llogarite ne facebook lidhjet shoqerite ne facebook,emailat
Brilante fare.
Ermalo nuk ka vere ne burg,po vetem buke me hotdog thats it.
Ermali eshte cuni i Ilir Hoxhes.
Kur lexova ...fshati Xibrake ...menjehere shume e qarte,ne ate fshat nuk ka shkelur ndonjehere
kembe polici.
Arsyeja e zbulimit te laboratorit ka ardhur si rezultat i kapjes se trafikanteve ne europe qe jane hetuar
dhe kane ditur qe droga vinte nga  fshati i Elbasanit dhe kane treguar hetusve.
Interpoli dhe policia gjermane kane lajmeruar  Elbasanin dhe Tiranen dhe kjo do kete qene pikenisja
e hetimeve nga policia ne Elbasan dhe Tirane.
Merita per kete operacion nuk i takon as Rames as policise shqiptare qe nuk kane pasur asnje ide se cfare
behej ne Xibrake.
Merita i takon interpolit dhe policise gjermane qe kane lajmeruar per pislliqet qe beheshin ne Xibrake.
Ermali 35 vjec merret me droge.
Cfare tregon kjo?Kjo tregon qe eshte kriminel karriere.
Droga e shitur te paguan shishet dhe gotat e veres por ajo lumturi te del per hundesh burgjeve.

----------


## Darius

> respekte edvin rames se po i merr para te gjithe


E per cfare na i beke respekte ti Edi Rames o goldian? Hiqi kapelen gjermaneve e interpolit se te ishte per Edi Ramen dhe policine shqiptare, nuk i hynte gjembi ne kembe as Ermal Hoxhes e as ndonje tjetri. 

Operacioni eshte kryer ne menyre te tille dhe me nje shpejtesi te tille qe nuk i ka lene kohe e mundesi askujt te lajmeroje fajtoret. Cdo perpjeke per te liruar ndonje prej tyre do te thote vetevrasje politike. As Rama e as ndonje tjeter nuk do guxoje te beje hapin me te vogel ne kete drejtim. Rama ka fatin qe te dale si hero nga kjo situate. Dhe serisht, kete lloj amortizimi e ka mundesuar nderhyrja e policise gjermane dhe e interpolit.  Nje laborator kaq i madh kokaine eshte i pamundur te mos jete ne radarin e politikaneve ne Shqiperi. Behet fjale per shume kolosale parash dhe dihet mire qe ata jane te paret qe e ndjejne eren e lekut si hienat ate te kermes.

----------


## Albo

*Rama: Sekuestrimi i mbi 100 kg kokainë, rezultati i një policie të ndarë nga krimi*



TIRANË- Operacioni i Policisë në Xibrakë, ku është zbuluar një laborator për përpunimin e kokainës duke i dhënë një goditje e fortë një rrjeti ndërkombëtar të trafikut të drogës nuk ka kaluar pa u përshëndetur nga kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Edi Rama.

“Krenar për operacionin e jashtëzakonshëm që solli sonte kapjen e një duzine trafikantësh të një rrjeti ndërkombëtar droge. ‎Policia që duam”, ka shkruar fillimisht Rama në Facebook. ‬

Por disa minuta më vonë, kryeministri sërish e ka përgëzuar këtë aksion duke e cilësuar rezultat të një policie të ndarë nga krimi.

“Sekuestrimi i mbi 100 kg kokaine është rezultati spektakolar i një policie të ndarë nga krimi, e cila është kthyer në detyrë. ‎Policia që duam‬”, shkruan kryeministri Rama.

Balkanweb

----------


## Wordless

Do ketë pasur ndonjë gabim aty se s'ka mundësi !! Shiko kur të na sqarojnë gjatë diëve në vazhdim për ngatërrimin që i është bërë Miellit duke e identifikuar si Kokainë. Ai i varfri po fornizonte furrat e bukës me Miell ndërsa këta Policët e paditur që ju është bërë mëndja Kokainë vajtën faaap dhe i arrestuan kot së koti

----------


## skender76

> Do ketë pasur ndonjë gabim aty se s'ka mundësi !! Shiko kur të na sqarojnë gjatë diëve në vazhdim për ngatërrimin që i është bërë Miellit duke e identifikuar si Kokainë. Ai i varfri po fornizonte furrat e bukës me Miell ndërsa këta Policët e paditur që ju është bërë mëndja Kokainë vajtën faaap dhe i arrestuan kot së koti


Nipi i dulls do marri demshperblim biles...

Ne keto ore te vshtira, qelborilindasit me n'krie EdRuçKokdhimen po i kerkojne falje Nexhit duke qare me denese...

----------


## skender76

> *Elbasan, zbulohet laboratori i drogës, kapen 100 kg kokainë, mes 8 të arrestuarve 2 kolumbianë dhe nipi i Enver Hoxhës*
> 
> Elbasan-Një laborator i përpunimit të drogave të forta  është zbuluar mbrëmjen e 14 janarit rreth orës 18:30 në fshatin Xibrakë, në vendin e quajtur ish-Rezervat e Shtetit, ku është sekuestruar edhe një sasi prej 100 kilogram kokaine e përzierë, 4 kilogram kokaine e paster dhe 3 deri ne 4 ton perzieres.
> Në pranga janë vënë disa persona, numri i të cilëve ende nuk është i qartë, por deri tani janë 8 emra, ku mes tyre është arrestuar në Tiranë kreu i grupit Sajmir Batku, nipi ish-diktatorit Enver Hoxha, Ermal Hoxha dhe dy shtetas kolumbianë.
> Grupi kriminal, i përpunimit të drogës financonte shuma të mëdha parash në fushën e ndërtimit.
> 
> 
> _(Në foto: I arrestuari Ermal Hoxha, nipi i ish-diktatorit Enver Hoxha)_
> 
> ...



Albo,

Kur pashe foton, thashe se na kishin vu n'pranga krietarin e partise... :ngerdheshje:

----------

